# ISPconfig 3.0.16 Webmail und Webalizer



## paolom007 (14. März 2010)

Schönen Guten Abend,

ich habe folgendes Problem mir dem Webmail und auch mit dem Webalitzer.
 Bei meinem einen Server kann ich webmail und Webalizer überhaubt nicht mehr aufrufen und bei dem anderen, sur webalizer ohnen jede abfrage von User und Password aber auch kein Webmail. der Server ist installiert nach dem perfekt setup mit lenny und ich bin mir sicher das es vor dem update auf 3.0.16  funktionirt hat. möglicherweise habe ich auch nur ein verständnisproblem.

Webmail möchte ich wie folgt aufrufen www.mainserver.de/webmail und den webalizer www.meinserver.de/webalizer kann natürlich auch mit den kletzten updates von Debian zusammen hängen.

hat jemand eine Idee wo ich da ansetzen kann und warum ist der Webalizer frei zugänglich un oder wie sollte das eigetlich gehen. 

ich habe derzeit leider keinen ansatz wo ich nachschauen kann. vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

paolo


----------



## planet_fox (15. März 2010)

was kommt denn für ein fehler wenn du webmail  aufrufst ?
was steht im apache log ? danach


----------



## paolom007 (15. März 2010)

meistens der 404 und im error.log steht nichts darüber drin. Ich habe die links schon überprüft. phpmyadmin geht problemlos. ??


----------



## Till (15. März 2010)

In ISPConfig 3 liegen die Webalizer Statistiken unter domain.de/stats und nicht /webalizer

Zum Thema webmail. Das webmail ist nur über den sog. default vhost des apache erreichbar und nicht über die Domains von einer angelegten webseite.


----------



## paolom007 (15. März 2010)

Hallo Till,

Ja irgendwie bin ich da schon am rätzeln. wenn ich servername.mainedomain.de/webalizer eingebe kommt ja was(sollte eigentlich nicht ohne Password sein) 
Wenn ich aber das mit www.meinedomain.de/stats versuche, verlangt er ein password. Welchs ist das dann?

Das mit dem Webmail ist mir (habe mich da leider zu ungenau ausgedrückt). Ich meinte schon den Servername.isp_Server_domain.de/Webmail und das geht nicht.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld


----------



## paolom007 (15. März 2010)

Hallo Till das mit den Stats Passwor habe ich drade noch gelesen und ich habe es jetzt gesetzt. offen ist bei den stas noch, warum aber die Stats bei dem normalem aufruf sdes ispservers mit /webalizer dahinter kommen.

und natürlich das Webmailproblem.

Danke.

Paolo


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. März 2010)

Bzgl Webmail . Ich mache das bei einigen Domains so das ich einfach Symlinks ln -s gesetzt hab zum Webmail.
Oder du hinterlegst in http://webseite/webmail ne index mit ner simplen Weiterleitung zum eigentlichen Webmail.
So zB:

```
<?php
header('Location: $eigentlicherwebmaillink');
?>
```
Gruß Sven


----------



## paolom007 (16. März 2010)

Hallo Sven, vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis und das ist auch eine coole Lösung.   Dies kann ich aber leider erst verwenden wenn ich erst mal das Webmail erreiche.  nicht einmal wenn ich IP-Adresse/Webmail angebe kann ich das Webmail erreichen.  Daher bion ich ja so ratlos   Danke   Paolom007


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. März 2010)

Wenn du mir sagst wie du deinen Server installiert hast, sag ich dir wo dein Webmail ist


----------



## paolom007 (16. März 2010)

installiert ist der Server nach dem Perfekt setup lenny und isp.  Webmail liegt per link in /var/www  so sollte es auch sein und leider kann ich es nicht aufrufen, er findet es nicht. Das ist das kleine Problem, welches ich nciht verstehe.  Vielen Dank für die Hilfe schon mal im vorraus


----------



## planet_fox (16. März 2010)

wie schaut der default Apache vhost aus und der ispconfig vhost ?


----------



## paolom007 (17. März 2010)

??? jetzt ist mir nichzt klar was für informationen von mir benötigst. zumindest habe ich an den Vhosts nichts geändert.  Paolo


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. März 2010)

Apache vhost:

```
cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
```
ISpconfig vhost:

```
cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ispconfig.vhost
```
Vorweg wenn dein Webmail unter /var/www liegt suchen wir im Prinzip nur noch nach den Teil der fehlt damit du es auch nutzen kannst. Erster Teil der Suche. Obige Ausgaben.


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. März 2010)

Ok nu wäre es einfach wenn du deinen code folgendermaßen postest damit es auch leserlich wird.

```
[ code ] ausgabe config1[ /code ]
```


```
[ code ]ausgabe config2[ /code ]
```
Bei dem Code keine Leerzeichen, das hab ich nur gemacht damit das hier sauber gezeigt wird 
Und ne bei der zweiten sollte eigentlich kein 000 davor...aber du kannst uns das erleichtern mit einer Ausgabe von ls -l /etc/apache/sites-enabled

Gruß Sven


----------



## Laubie (17. März 2010)

wow... Paolo...

hier laufen ja einige Freaks rum, aber den Code in eine Zeile hämmern... das ist wirklich sehr unübersichtlich..
Teilweise scheinen mir da auch die Sonder- und Steuerzeichen abhanden gekommenn...

guck mal, ob du das nicht in dieser Form hinbekommst:


```
debian:~#   cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<VirtualHost *:80>
        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

        DocumentRoot /var/www/
        <Directory />
                Options FollowSymLinks
                AllowOverride None
        </Directory>
        <Directory /var/www/>
                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
                AllowOverride None
                Order allow,deny
                allow from all
        </Directory>

        ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
        <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
                AllowOverride None
                Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
                Order allow,deny
                Allow from all
        </Directory>

        ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log

        # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
        # alert, emerg.
        LogLevel warn

        CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined

    Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"
    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        Deny from all
        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>
```
Grüße
Laubie

PS: Das ist mal meine 000-default, muss nicht mit deiner übereinstimmen.


----------



## paolom007 (17. März 2010)

Nun versuche ich es noch einmal:  

und wenn man beim Broser Skripte frei gibt klappts auch


----------

